# Introduction - "Harvey"



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

From the outset The CCGB was created for the good of Cockapoo in this Country - Open Ethical breeding with the Health and Welfare of all dogs at the forefront of our aims.

With this commitment comes the need to provide a Rehoming and Refuge facility to any Cockapoo - no matter what background.
In some instances we work directly with established Sanctuaries and Trusts - and as such will look to post direct links to any Cockapoo available. 

On this occasion I was contacted by another CCGB Approved Breeder a month or so ago about a dog that they had been offered as looking new home following their daughter starting Uni and the concern that their beloved pet would potentially be left alone indoors for up to 9 hours each day. Needless to say I e-mailed them and offered our support. In most such situations we can normally help suggesting ways around the actual need to rehome though their personal circumstances meant it best to rehome him - with his best interests at heart.

Following a few e-mails and phone calls I drove out yesterday and collected "Harvey" - and have offered him Foster care here at JD Land.

Harvey is a 4 year old male - black with the usual greying gene slowly taking over. He is fully vaccinated, neutered and micro-chipped.

I personally have really taken to him as he is such a lovely respectful and happy chap - house-trained and a super soft temperament - his is responsive and knows boundaries (won't go upstairs - will sit and stay even when you leave the room and prefers the indoors to being out in the yard with the boys - though was more than happy coming out with Julia and the boys (inc Inca) yesterday for a stroll across the paddocks). His recall was excellent.

He is perfectly happy snuggled up on the settee with me (when invited) or stretched out on the rug in front of the TV - and equally happy in the company of our house dogs too (whether in or out) and also no problem with children.

Harvey will make someone a super pet and it's now a case of finding him that right Forever Home (I do already have a short-list but am happy to hear from any other interested party). 














































Stephen X


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

He is so lovely! I hope he gets his forever home soon xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks lovely Stephen, I'm sure he will find a forever home soon, good luck to him xxx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

He looks just like my Ollie who is 4... wonder if hes one of Ruperts offspring, stud dog from devon?


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

You and Julia are so kind Stephen the extra miles you go to are very heart warming , i hope you find a home for him xx Lynda


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is wonderful for the 'breed' that you care and offer such brilliant services such as re-homing and looking out for the dogs best possible forever home, I know it must be such a comfort for the people having to give up their dogs. I hope a great new home is found for Harvey, he looks like a wonderful little dog.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

LOVE Harvey :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes:

You do a wonderful job... Fingers crossed he finds the perfect home
xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck finding a new home Harvey. I'm sure it won't be long :hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What great service you are to these lucky poos!! He is absolutely lovely! Could not see how you would have any problem re homeing him! Bravo to your kindness . .


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a lovely looking boy! I'm sure he'll find a loving home in no time. Keep up the great work! x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh you are so lovely and he looks like Pushca. I really hope to hear he gets a loving family soon


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww, he is such a lovely chap, I expect he'll be re-homed really quickly. Best of luck.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think he should be known as Happy Harvey, he looks lovely and it sounds like he would make the perfect family pet Stephen ...


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

He looks lovely - I'm sure he will find a super home. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

As with all notifications of dogs being offered I do try and create a short-list of potential homes, if time allows, before the rehoming need gets dire. The object being that with older dogs I feel that it is best if their "Foster" time is treated as a "holiday" period for the dog. We've had puppies here for several weeks and I've not experienced any issue with the length of stay here and the ultimate bonding with a new family - however I feel older dogs need to be shuffled about a lot less - to save any potential "bonding" developing in the Fostering stage (or even separation anxiety issues later on). It can be confusing for the dog - and can be potentially painful for the Fosterer to part with them also - especially as we are finding that the dogs offered are not due to behavioural issues, nor health issues but down to people's personal circumstance - so these are effectively well-adjusted, mature, trained and sociable dogs with no hang-ups just looking for a new Forever Home. 

Harvey's situation was not urgent at the time of the initial contact with me - so I automatically set about creating a short-list, and following a 10 month old Cockapoo that we were offer prior to Harvey being withdrawn from the need to rehome (the owner's situation was such that the phone-call was a panic knee-jerk reaction to a change in circumstances - having had numerous calls from her and her husband I was able to offer support enough for them to work around the panic and adjust themselves and the dog's needs to something that suited them and allowed them to keep their beloved pet dog) - I did have a family who ticked all the boxes in the side-lines.

Harvey came to me from Liverpool on Wednesday and went off on Sunday to a new Forever Family in Newbury - all smiles and waggy tailed. I got a lovely text last night saying how lucky they felt and how much in love with him they already were....and they are going to join the CCGB to keep us informed.

Yet another Happy Ending for both dog and both sets of owners.

Thank-You all for your kind words and support.

Stephen xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad it all went well and Harvey has a lovely new home.


----------



## Kat B (Sep 24, 2012)

*Harvey and his new home!*

apologies this has taken so long. Well, where to start!! Harvey has been with us two weeks today yet it feels like he has always been with us. From day one he settled into our crazy, busy family life brilliantly!! We were a family of 4. Mummy, daddy, Harrison (6) and Josie (4). Our children now frequently tell people we are now a family of 5 and they are absolutely right, he is one of us!! Harvey loves our walks as a family but equally he loves the peaceful daily walk that he and I enjoy after the school drop off. He is happy to go wherever we go but equally doesn't mind being left behind at home for a bit of peace and quiet!! We have a particularly busy house with various family and friends of all ages in and out- he loves anyone after he has met them once and checked them out! My latest tactic is to hug anybody new that comes so he knows that they are nice- I may draw the line at hugging the postman, I am sure that he is used to being barked at!

Harvey is currently flaked out in front of the fire by my feet! I look at him and thank Stephen so much for introducing us to our little diamond!! We all love him!!

Kat and Harvey x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So glad to hear that Harvey has a lovely forever home and he's fit in so well with you all. X


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

How brilliant to hear how Harvey is getting on! I'm so very pleased for you all xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely ending .. and another poo in my neck of the woods  so happy for Harvey and his new family xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kat fabulous news for all of you, so glad that Harvey has already become a stable part of your family . ThankYou so much for letting us know, I hope you continue to post would love to see Harvey with his new family, congratulations xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a lovely story and happy ending. Would also love to hear more updates in the future, and of course, some pics too! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely to hear your update on how well Harvey has settled. What a happy story.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So pleased to hear how Harvey has settled in with his lovely family. We would love to see some photos


----------

